# La Popa.....



## MarcoL (Jun 3, 2007)

ahi les mando unas fotillos de la salida del sabado desde Mina N.L al cerro de la Popa!, 112 kms de tierra, arena y pideras, emocion + cansancio + dolor de piernas y muuucha adrenalina, asi es el mtb!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## MarcoL (Jun 3, 2007)

:madman: no se pueden cargar!!!! intento mas al rato!!!


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

subelas a algun site de fotos (flickr, photocucket,etc) y las linkeas aqui...sino las reduces de tamaño y las subes a tu galería en mtbr...


----------



## Gambox (Jun 30, 2004)

Ya las quiero veeer! :eekster:


----------



## MarcoL (Jun 3, 2007)

*la popa!*

Ahi esta una liga del sitio de Enrique, estas son algunas fotillos, estan muuuy buenas y comosiempre el ****, poniendo buenas rutas aca en el norte!

http://flickr.com/photos/enriquevera2000

y el gps:

http://www.giscover.com/tours/searc...3&term=&sort=date&sortType=descent&x=122&y=10


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

cool

para los vagos que no quieren ir a flickr


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Increibles rutas y fotos, MarcoL!!!

Ahi le mandas saludos a Enrique!!!


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice pics!! :thumbsup: Imagino que el trepadón se puso bueno...


----------



## MarcoL (Jun 3, 2007)

Mamalón! la verdad mamalón!
ya en km 80, se me empezo a acercar la pájara! (hipogleucemia) pero con unos gu y sueritos adelante caminante!!, lña siguiente ruta va a ser una de 160-200 kms!!!! jajajaja!!!!
pa que duela!!!!


los lunes nos vamos al parque lineal de el rio, y le echamos unas vueltecillas a el tramo de gonzalitos haste el parque de cintermex y por una rampa nos subimos a la pista de cart y unas vueltecillas y pa tras los filders!!

Saludos!!!


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

props to the guy with the slicks!!! those on a fully rigid would be my weapon of choice over there.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ritopc said:


> props to the guy with the slicks!!! those on a fully rigid would be my weapon of choice over there.


haha... that's what I was thinking... "If I'd even tried that ride with my Switchblade, I'd end up effing dead in the middle of nowhere"

But I wouldn't ride "El Muerto" on one of those! :yikes:

There's always the right tool for the right job.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

ditto


----------



## MarcoL (Jun 3, 2007)

....el carbono aguanta las quemadas sin rajarse!!!!
me encanta mi bicla de trapo!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## MarcoL (Jun 3, 2007)

ritopc said:


> props to the guy with the slicks!!! those on a fully rigid would be my weapon of choice over there.


Pues mi compa el de la rigida, con llantas lisas si acabo!!, solo 6 de 15 pelaos acabamos, pero con las bicis rigidas solo los mas pros aguantaron bien en los lavaderos...yo prefiero mi doble !!!! baja como bala !!!! fuuuuuuuuuuum!!! trrrrrr!!!jejejeje!!!


----------



## enriquevera2000 (Dec 22, 2005)

*Exploracion Cerro de la Popa y zona aledaia..(fotos) !!!!!*

Vuelta al Cerro de la Popa

Exploracion en bicicletas de Montana de la zona que
comprende los municipios de Mina N.L. , Garcia N.L y
Ramos Arizpe Coah. (MEXICO)

....la LEGION , en cambio busca la exploracion, las
cotas inexpugnables, la aventura.

El escenario de cerros y valles del recorrido, está
representado por unidades geológicas que cubren la
región de la Sierra Madre Oriental y equivalen a rocas
del tipo yeso, caliza y areniscas formadas en las
costas de mares poco profundos de abundante
evaporación, durante el Jurásico Superior y Cretácico
Inferior de hace 200 a 65 millones de años de edad.
(horizontes de yeso en Mina N.L; arenas
ferro-titaníferas en Carricitos N.L; travertino en
Paredon Coah).

Existen varias formas, modalidades y estilos del
Ciclismo en este particular nicho incluso se combinan
otros hobbies y gustos : Bicicleta de Montana + GPS +
Fotografia . Y sumandole a esto el incasable e
inquieto deseo por conocer mas alla de lo clasico y
normal.
El resultado de 3 sabados de ardua exploracion en
bicicletas de montana de la region noreste de la
Sierra Madre Oriental , sin descartar previa
investigacion geografica, geologica, historica y
botanica para solo una breve comprension de dicha
zona.

*Importante encuentro con PETROGLIFOS que datan de hace 8mil a 10mil anios por los antiguos pobladores de la zona !!!!!*

FOTOS :

http://www.flickr.com/photos/enriquevera2000/sets/72157603411474661/

MAPA :


__
https://flic.kr/p/2131763638
/

FELIZ NAVIDAD , FELIZ AN 2008 !!!!
Enrique Vera


----------

